# Bleeding INSIDE the eyeball? - post eye removal update + pic



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Another christmas crisis! GAH!!!! Will it ever stop?

So, I've just taken Daphne for her free range time in the bathroom - and noticed that her eye is bleeding inside the eyeball! 

A little history - she's always been prone to eye infections etc. Over the weekend both of her eyes swelled up (her eyelids should I say) and there was quite a lot of porphyrin build up. SO, I took her to the vets yesterday who said it's probably an allergic reaction and gave me some anti-inflammatory eyedrops to use once daily. I put one drop in both eyes (although she was struggling so much I'm not sure it actually got the eye - I was going to give her a proper drop tonight when she hasn't been wound up by the vets). 

Today, one eye is absolutely fine - the swelling has gone down completely. But, the other one, like I say, has bled inside the eyeball! There's no evidence that she's been in a fight and the eyeball has been scratched (she's got no scratches on her body, only one bite on her back leg which is probably from rough housing with El Meano Max. There are no scratches what so ever near her eye - as you can see below). She's not paying any attention to it and does respond to movement on both sides - so I don't think she's blinded by it (or at least I hope not)

What do you think it can be? I've never seen anything like this.

Also - there's no discharge at all. I've taken as good-a pics as I possibly can.














































And I know you can't see it very well so I've done this rough paint sketch of what the eyeball looks like. As you can see, it's cloudy and there is blood and some yellowish liquid - could it be infection? 










Yeah, ok. I'm no Monet.

She finished a course of Baytril yesterday - I'm considering putting her back on it, just in case. What do you think?

Edit - I've not given her her eyedrops tonight, in case they're the problem (I doubt it though) - I'll be taking her to the vet tomorrow.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: Bleeding INSIDE the eyeball?*

I've never seen anything like that before.... You should get her to the vet ASAP.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Bleeding INSIDE the eyeball?*

She'll be at the vets first thing after work tomorrow. 

It's got me completely baffled!


----------



## Sami (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Bleeding INSIDE the eyeball?*

Something like that happened to my coworker at my last job... No, my coworker was not a rat, sadly. XD;

But it turned out to be a popped blood vessel. :?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Bleeding INSIDE the eyeball?*

I have seen bleeding within the ocular bulb twice.

The 2nd one was with a girl with PT. The vessels are bleeding into the eye.
She's normally a dark-eyed ruby.










The first boy had serious eye issues and it resolved on its own, although he ended up blind.










Did the ointment have a steroid in it?


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Bleeding INSIDE the eyeball?*

i dont know, it could have been a popped vessell like said above, or like you vet said an allergy

this is off topic, but look at the length of that boys nails  ^


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Bleeding INSIDE the eyeball?*

Lilspaz, I didn't know if the ointment has a steroid. It's called Maxitrol, and I think that it does;

http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/medicines/100001586.html

Does that change anything? I don't even think she got the night before's drop, if I'm completely honest. She was wriggling up a storm as she was over excited by her vet visit, so after a couple of mis-tries I gave up and decided to start her course yesterday. Needless to say, I haven't done that.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Bleeding INSIDE the eyeball?*

Hmm...if she had a minute corneal injury...I remember this from Bella's eye injury

*Note: ophthalmic corticosteroids are also not recommended as they have a tendency to promote fungal growth.

Maxitrol has dexamethasone, a corticosteroid, in it.

the problems showed up when you used it. I would stop using it and if you are worried, get a human grade eye ointment (no steroid) and use that to keep the eye moist. Lasts much longer than drops and is what I used on Sebastian of the Long Nails. Poor bugger. He had so many stresses in his life at the time I ignored those nails...

This I found for humans...

b) Ulcerative keratitis
â€¢ Corneal ulceration causes pain with photophobia
â€¢ Hypopyon implies bacterial infection and is serious
â€¢ Vesicles in the ophthalmic division of the trigeminal nerve indicate herpetic infection
â€¢ A dendritic branching corneal ulcer is suggestive of herpes simplex infection
â€¢* If this is misdiagnosed and steroid eye drops are administered it can exacerbate the
condition*
â€¢ All corneal ulcers should be referred to the ophthalmologists as corneal scarring is a real
danger


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Bleeding INSIDE the eyeball?*

Well, she's been to the vets and he's ruled out scratches. He seems to believe it's hyphema, aka bleeding caused by trauma to the eye. He thinks she may have banged her eye, or something similar. I'm not sure how that would happen - she's usually the last in an argument and VERY careful around the cage.

She's been given a Baytril and Dex injection for possible infection and the inflammation. I asked about the eye drops and he said to use them twice for 2-3 days and then once pd thereafter for a week. She's also been prescribed a weeks course of Baytril - as a preventative measure.

He thinks that she'll go back to normal soon. I will keep a close eye on it (no pun intended) and monitor her closely


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Bleeding INSIDE the eyeball?*

Ok. So I need to pick some brains again.

I've just checked her eye and it's looking BAD. There's now not so much red as yellow, and an area of the yellow is starting to distend outwards. I'm fairly certain it's pus. Around her eye has started to swell again soon (something which these eyedrops has stopped until now)

Now, I know that these eyedrops are not to be used with ulcers and abraisions to the eyeballs i.e scratches. Does this classify as that? So I shoud stop the drops?

I've got an eye wash (containing 'natural plant extracts) that I normally use to wash out eyes that get crusty with porphyrin. Should I use that instead?

The reason I'm asking you guys and not the vets, is because my vet practice has now closed for the christmas period (or until 27th December) and although I've tried calling the emergency vet, they are REFUSING to even speak to me until my practice officially closes - which is at 5pm. My vet practice is closed - the phones say so, so I can't call them. But this stupid receptionist at the emergency hospital says she won't help until it officially gets turned over to them. B****!

Edit - I've reviewed the site again

http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/medicines/100001586.html

and the leaflet from the bottle, and I've decided (I think) that as pus is probably involved I've got to stop using it. I'll give her the saline solution (unless someone can reccommend better, and I'll get that tomorrow)

Should I also start her on doxy as well as the baytril she's already getting?

Other than that, I'll just have to wait it out


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Bleeding INSIDE the eyeball?*

baytril and a human grade eye ointment from the pharmacy is what you should do. They have a little bit of abs in them.

Look at my Eyes folder and see if your nakie's eye is following the course of Bella's eye issues?

http://s61.photobucket.com/albums/h75/rattiluv/medical/Eyes/

I wouldn't use any drops with steroids in them.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Bleeding INSIDE the eyeball?*

Well, usually these particular drops are very good at clearing up excessive porphyrin discharge, general swollen eyes and eye infections.

Thanks for those pics, I'm looking at them and I hope Daphne isn't going the same way - I can imagine her getting to this in a few days










I took some pics as well, for reference.





































And this is a close up of the last one - if she opens her eyes properly there's a small discoloured patch within the yellow bit - it looks a different texture to the rest of the eye - which is why I think it's starting to push outwards.










The thing is that the vet did check her eye - and there were no scratches or damage to it at all. He said he hoped it wasn't an infection - but looking at it - it's hard no to think that it is!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Bleeding INSIDE the eyeball?*

It almost looks like a luxated lens but I am sure your vet would've recognized that. 8O


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Bleeding INSIDE the eyeball?*

I would hope so. 

I recalled the emergency vet and they refused to give me any advise because they need to see her first and for that I have to pay Â£60-Â£70 out of hours consultation charge - BUT they refuse to see her because she's not an emergency. How ridiculous is that?

I'll be going to the pharmacy tomorrow (or my mum will) what type of eye ointment would you suggest I use? (if any)? I'm completely ignorant when it comes to anything to do with eyes (ironically - I have an eye phobia  Daphne's not helping!)

Edit - I managed to get some better pics



















I saw some pics when researching hyphema of a eye filling with pus - it was in a human eye but I'm assuming that that's possible with rats too - I can't imagine regular eye discharge being greeny/yellow? It's also now started to discharge (what I hope) is porphyrin.

What IS it with christmas this year!?!


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Bleeding INSIDE the eyeball?*

That sort of looks like how Dotty's eye went - Her's started to bludge out and it was nasty.
My vet reckoned that it was from a scratch or something, but to be honest I hadn't really heard my girls fighting (and this was back in the day's when I'd first got them and any little noise would wake me, lol). But I noticed that Dotty's eye went like it did when she was giving birth (Stress maybe...?)

Anyway to the point, the vet gave me some stuff to put in her water to kill the infection and make the swelling go down, then gave me some eye cream - which I think I still have - to put on her eye twice a day. Eventually it went better and she didn't have to have an operation to remove the eye - which was a suggestion - and now her eye has sort of "crusted" over and altho she can't see out of it, is perfectly healthy.

I hope you manage to get Daphne sorted out!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Bleeding INSIDE the eyeball?*

Well, I've just gone to clean her eye out with some saline, the first drop went in and her eye just spurted out with blood. TONS of blood!

I called the emergency vet asap who say her eyeball may have burst and I should take her in. (For a Â£75 charge of course)

Although it's stopped bleeding now and the eye looks reasonably intact, I'm going to take her in in about an hour or so, to see what they think.

It's not very encouraging that they've told me they don't usually treat small animals - especially rodents - and that it's a cat and dog hospital! Unfortunately, this is the only emergency vet open over christmas. Hopefully I'll be able to get them to hold off on surgery for now - or at least until the 27th when I can go to MY vet who are set up for small animal surgery - if she needs her eye removing


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Bleeding INSIDE the eyeball?*

Ration, don't bother taking her in. You will need to put pressure on/near the eye to stop the bleeding. I would take her in if it was something they could stitch up, for oxygen, fluids for dehydration, or if you think she needs to be euthanized. Is it still bleeding? Btw, Bellas eye had burst and she is doing pretty good now.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Bleeding INSIDE the eyeball?*

The bleeding stopped - but we took her in just to find out the situation. They put her under the gas, checked the eye out and told me that it has ruptured (that's what all the yellow stuff was - the inside of her eye?!) They wanted to remove it straight away but I put my foot down and said I would wait (as I KNOW there have been rats like your Bella in similar situations that have got through this - no rush) unless it becomes an absolute emergency.

They said to continue with the Baytril (I mentioned Doxy - as it's secreted through their tears - and she checked and said it's not suitable for use in rodents. Yeah - so someone forgot to memo her in when THAT rule was changed) so I'm wondering if I should switch her TO Doxy - or add that to the Baytril?

Also, I asked about the antibiotic drops (I got some containing Chloramphenicol) and she said not to use them because it'll hurt her too much and because the eyeball is ruptured. What do you think about it? Should I try them anyway? There is a STRONG smell coming from her eye - which I would associate with infection.

I think regardless - her eye will be removed unless a miracle happens and I can prove that it won't be necessary.

Oh yeah, and they refused to give me pain meds to take home - told me that as the otc pain meds I use isn't licenced I shouldn't use it (although it's been ok'd by my vet) and instead gave her an 'opium based pain killer' aka morphine - or something very similar too. She's been knocked out completely bless her. I think it's complete over kill - but they're the money rollers - I mean vets - so they MUST know best right? >.<

Sorry - feeling quite annoyed right now


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Bleeding INSIDE the eyeball?*

i would say. geeze i hate vets like that. if they don't treat rodents they shouldn't pretend to know what they are doing, they should go LOOK IT UP! i've made vets do that a few times. i don't think they were impressed with me but they did look it up and completely changed what they suggested i do. 

i'm sorry you're having so much trouble with your babies right now but they are in the right hands to get the best care they possibly could. i hope your ratty is feeling better soon. and if she does have to lose her eye, its no big deal, she'll just have a permawink!  she won't miss it any either, not with their natural eyesight


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Bleeding INSIDE the eyeball?*

Unluckily, it's a training hospital. They prize themselves on having the best equiptment, being on TV all the time, treating all the big animals like horses on the hospital grounds and lending vets to all the big zoos - but they can't look at a rat without seeing black and white. If ANYTHING they should know that small animal care is NOT black and white because there is so little treatment infomation available! If they knew their stuff (like many whethered vets) they would know how to read between the lines and appreciate that many common cat/dog/human medicines work just as well on rats! But they seem to seriously neglect this fact (especially at this place) for fear of doing something 'wrong'.

Saying that, the last time I went I got a really nice senior resident (the lady today was an intern) and he actually LISTENED to the treatment regime I believed was needed (for example Doxy, and this Ibuprofen for pain meds) and although he checked and came back saying that it's not licensed for use - he understood that it can/has been used commonly by many people!

Poor Daffers doesn't seem worried by it at all, I gave her an hours down time in Katie's old cage (Katie doesn't use a cage any more, she can't run anywhere!) and then put her back with Ivy, Max and Lou. She seems to be getting around fine - there's no excessive cleaning and she's not paying much attention to it. She is very quiet though - but I'm attributing that to the **** nuke-meds that they gave her.

And thank you for the permawink comment, lol. That really cheered me up.

Edit - Daphne's feeling fine - she just wrestled a chocolate drop out of Lou's mouth (Lou is twice her size, at least). lol


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Bleeding INSIDE the eyeball?*

Well, it all went downhill very quickly (story of my life these days)

I've just gotten back from leaving her at the Vet Hospital to get her eye removed. I checked her, and an hour later her eyeball had grown abd bulged almost three times it's size.

I picked her out of the cage and she just sat licking me (a definate sign of pain for her) so I decided enough was enough and took her in. I took Ivy (her cagemate come nurse for the day) to keep her company, but they wouldn't allow her to stay.

So my poor little Daffers is alone, in pain and feeling very VERY sorry for herself.

Does anyone have any post-eye removal tips for me? I'm assuming chewing won't be an issue  but scratching the stitches may be a problem. I've got my otc pain meds handy if they (again) refuse to give me some.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Bleeding INSIDE the eyeball?*

Oooh poor baby!!

I am sure they will give you something strong like last time after the surgery.

After that you can use your OTC. Did they say if they would leave the socket open or stitch it closed?

I am sure they will do the enucleation quickly as she is likely to suffer if they don't.

Will they call you when its done?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Bleeding INSIDE the eyeball?*

I'm still waiting for the call.

They honestly said nothing about what they are going to do, which is annoying because I don't know what to expect. All they did was look at her, say 'that needs to be removed' then 'did you bring a cage?' then 'ok sign the consent form - this is how much it'll be'.

She didn't want to answer any questions AT ALL. She just wanted me out of there because it was getting late and it was the end of her shift.

Had I not been forced to take her in, I woud have waited for my reg. vet practice. It's SO horrible there it's unbelievable.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Bleeding INSIDE the eyeball?*

I just called them.

Â£686.

Apparently there's a minimum of Â£300 for emergency surgery anyway.

And, I quote, "I charged you the absolute minimum - if I'd taken into the account the stress it caused it would have been a lot more".

Since WHEN do WE pay for their 'stress' levels? They're a VET! What the **** are they being paid for?

But apparently she's coming around well, there was a problem trying to tie off a blood vessel behind the eye so she bled a bit, but she's meant to be fine now. There's also a lot of swelling - so they say. So I'm going to have to keep an eye on that. I'm just waiting for them to call me and tell me I can pick her up.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: Bleeding INSIDE the eyeball?*

**Keeps my fingers crossed for your sweet little one** what a traumatic time it must have been for both of you!!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Bleeding INSIDE the eyeball?*

Oh Ration, I am so sorry you had to deal with these bozo's 

Fingers crossed Daph is okay!!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Bleeding INSIDE the eyeball?*

Well, it's now 1 and a half days post op and in my opinion, she's doing fine! She's eaten a little yesterday, but happily snatched turkey and peas from me earlier today. She's showing no obvious signs of pain today (yesterday she was VERY quiet, but that's more than to be expected) but today she's been climbing in her hammock and acting quite cheerful.

Pain meds were administered this morning and I will give one tonight as precaution overnight, but as she's not been worrying with the eye or showing discomfort, I will wait and see if any more is necessary tomorrow.

I've had her out for perhaps 10 minutes, and to be honest, I've noticed absolutely no change in her movement (no wobbliness, one sidedness that you might expect). The only slight change is that she became nervous when I walked holding her into a room with two of my parent's cats - perhaps the stress and the lack of vision on one side agitated her a bit? I'm sure that'll calm down as she gets used to it.

There's been no significant discharge - a little weeping yesterday, a little blood too (not much at all) but it looks quite healthy. Her other eye has been suffering some significant porphyrin discharge though, which I'm attributing to stress. I usually use a saline wash to clear the eye if it's bad - but I've decided to leave her be and trust she'll give herself a good clean when she's feeling up to it.

Here are the pics, taken only a few minutes ago (unfortunately you can't see most of the scabs around her face and neck - whatever the vets did to her, they left her with some horrible scabs and bruising - even a big bruise between her shoulder blades!)


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content




























She's due for her check up Thursday  Hopefully things will continue well


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Bleeding INSIDE the eyeball? - post eye removal update +*

i'm so glad she is doing well. those scabs and bruises will heal quickly though i feel angry on her behalf for the kind of treatment she got from vets to leave such injuries. but the regular vet will be back in time for the checkup so with any luck you won't have to deal with those emergency vets again. give her an extra scritch and piece of turkey from us here. it really is wonderful to hear she is doing so well.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Bleeding INSIDE the eyeball? - post eye removal update +*

Wow, I just peeked into this thread for the first time. Poor Daphne and poor you! Those emergency "vets" sounds horrible, but you did an amazingly lot for your girl, and I'm so glad she looks like she's going to be alright! Sending many good wishes and mental skritches.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Bleeding INSIDE the eyeball? - post eye removal update +*

Sweet Daph doesn't exactly look like a fighter, but those little pink aliens of ours can be so tough! 

Healing vibes from Toronto, Canada from me and all my crew.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Bleeding INSIDE the eyeball? - post eye removal update +*



lilspaz68 said:


> Sweet Daph doesn't exactly look like a fighter, but those little pink aliens of ours can be so tough!
> 
> Healing vibes from Toronto, Canada from me and all my crew.


She doesn't, does she? She's the sweetest, scaredest, most delicate, beautiful little girl in the world - but she's made of tough stuff inside.

She's needed no pain meds today ( I didn't give her any last night either after all ) and she's starting to really hate being alone - I walk into the room and she's jumping up at the bars. I may put Ivy with her later for a play date - Ivy and Max have been really down since Daphne's been taken out


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Bleeding INSIDE the eyeball? - post eye removal update +*

And, hopefully, the final update in the Daphne Saga.

She went to the vets today for her check up (can you believe that the emergency vets didn't fax her eye removal notes through? just the first visit saying that I refused the surgery?! gits!) and was given the thumbs up.

Her eye is looking really good, although we're unsure what type of sutures were used (degradable vs non) as we don't have the notes, hopefully this will be the end of the story.

She's been placed back with Max, Ivy and Lou today - Ivy immediately jumped on her and started grooming her. Max took a stand off approach, sniffed eye poorly eye and then proceeded to sniff Daffer's bum - I don't think she has much of a problem lol. And Lou - as usual, was too lazy to bother with anything but sleeping.

So! It looks like everything is on the right road - thank you to everyone who have given their help and kind words  When it's all fully healed maybe I'll post a few pics


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Bleeding INSIDE the eyeball? - post eye removal update +*

its good to hear all is well


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Bleeding INSIDE the eyeball? - post eye removal update +*

Ah, you jinxed it lol

Her stitches popped open tonight (only a mm or so) but it's not meant to do that. Just got off the phone with the vet who did the op and it may be a reaction to the suture material that's causing swelling and popped the stitches.

Either way, no huge emergency unless it starts discharging, swelling, causing her pain. But, it might be another op for her on Monday. Grrrreat.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Bleeding INSIDE the eyeball? - post eye removal update +*

How many days is it now?

I find that the "incisions" seems to open up a bit 2-3 days later, because the rat is active and moving around and everything stretches a bit. Usually internally though, things are healing properly.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Bleeding INSIDE the eyeball? - post eye removal update +*

It was Christmas eve morning, so 6 days?

It's definately opened up now, I can see it opening more every time I look at her. I've given her some Ibuprofen to calm it down a little (it's looking a little sore - I think she's overcleaning it now it's opening) and she seems to have left it alone.

I can tell it's starting to hurt a little - she's got porphyrin build up in her other eye (a sign in Daphne saying she's not happy). 

There's no discharge or anything like that, so I'm still happy to leave her for now. She's been separated again (so Ivy's now in depressed mode) until Monday when I can get my vets to have a look at it.

Hopefully I'm doing everything right.

Clean cage - stop infection
Separated from cage mates - stop further injury
Baytril - stop infection
Cleaned other eye - to help vision
Administered pain meds - keep her as pain free as possible

It's like an army manouver. lol


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Bleeding INSIDE the eyeball? - post eye removal update +*

Hehehe, yep definitely a maneuver!

Sounds like you're doing all you can. Poor Daph, it just never ends.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Bleeding INSIDE the eyeball? - post eye removal update +*

Well her eye seems to have closed a little bit today. You can see a stitch popping out - so I'm guessing that it's just that stitch that blew (or hoping)

She's going to be very grumpy with me, but she's not coming out to day - for fear it'll get knocked/bumped and open up again.

Sorry Daffers!


----------



## magickat (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: Bleeding INSIDE the eyeball? - post eye removal update +*

Oh my! 8O I only just peaked in on this thread. When you said that Daphne was loving the double sleeping bag I made, I had no idea this was why! I am so glad I made that (on a whim.) 

Those ER vets need to reevaluate their bedside manners! It cannot be easy to work in that environment, but they were downright negligent IMHO.

You are in my thoughts.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Bleeding INSIDE the eyeball? - post eye removal update +*

Daphne enjoys that sleeping bag 

Katie (RIP ) absolutely loved it. She spent all Christmas day curled up asleep (on the dinner table ) inside the sleeping bag - with a warm bottle of water tucked up in the second half. It was so cute. (Check out the Katie thread 'poor katie' for pics of her in it )

Update of the Daffernator - Vet checked her over and it appears to be ok. She has an infection in her other eye (he said she may be genetically predisposed) so she's having maxitrol eyedrops (in the morning) as an anti-inflammatory (NOT happy about that, but the vet insisted it was required) and OTC antibiotic drops at night.

She has to go back in a week to get the wound checked


----------



## magickat (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: Bleeding INSIDE the eyeball? - post eye removal update +*

Oh, it was Katie you mentioned. I was out of town and not on the computer much, plus I am prone to confusion. Just kidding... kind of. Plus it's hard to keep up with all of your rats, lol.

You have had such a rough holiday.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Bleeding INSIDE the eyeball? - post eye removal update +*

Well, I managed to get a good pic yesterday, so I thought I would share.



















Unfortunately, it opened up again today, but I didn't panic. It'll open and close on it's own at the moment, so I'm waiting for it to heal a little more and decide whether the socket wants to stay open or closed then get it closed by my vets if it needs to be. 

You see that 'knot' at the front of the eye? That's just suture reaction. Katie had exactly the same things after her surgery. I'm not sure if it's a hairless thing, or what, but I took a close up so you could see better (for your reference)


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Bleeding INSIDE the eyeball? - post eye removal update +*

She looks great!!! Is she adapting well to vision in only 1 eye?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Bleeding INSIDE the eyeball? - post eye removal update +*

Absolutely no difference in general day to day behaviour.

The only thing I have noticed I have to do is tap her gently to get her attention on her bad side - if I'm going to be lifting her out of her cage.

Also, feeding her Baytril by syringe has to be from her good side too, as she won't notice it on her bad side.

Other than that - normal rattie (thank gosh)

Although, I've had to keep her separated from the other three. I went to put them together yesterday and Ivy and Max went a bit schizo and chased her up into the corner of her cage. Until her eye's healed properly, if they're going to be that attitudy, I'd rather keep her on her own.  Funny though, last time they accepted again quite peacefully.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Bleeding INSIDE the eyeball? - post eye removal update +*

She's a "new" rat again, so you will have to do intro's, but since she was already accepted previously they should be easy. 

I would start intro's soon.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Bleeding INSIDE the eyeball? - post eye removal update +*

I'm going to start leaving her cage by the girls cage at night - so at least she will be close to them and in semi-contact.

Unfortunately, I have no idea how long it will take this darn eye to heal. As it is, one minute it will be closed, the next it's started opening up. So I need to do either one of two things; 1) get the vet to close it now, meaning another op and further 'alone time' or 2) wait and see if it closes on it's own (which it still might) and if not, THEN get it closed.

It's a tricky decision because the stress of the last week or so has made her other eye get so much worse, I'd rather avoid another op until her eye is at least semi healed (btw those eyedrops (the antibiotic ones) have really helped with the discharge - I'm avoiding using the Maxitrol at all costs, so it's still puffy, but it's looking cleaner!).

I couldn't imagine her losing both eyes - especially if she's predisposed to eye disorders. Poor Daffers! This is turning out to be quite the PITA. lol


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Bleeding INSIDE the eyeball? - post eye removal update +*

How long has it been now since the surgery? Its possible the eye socket is all healed inside now.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Bleeding INSIDE the eyeball? - post eye removal update +*

Today's the 9th day (REALLY?! Frickin heck)

I think it may be healing/pretty much healed inside, like you say. They did say though (when I called them the other day) that there is a lot of suture material inside (that can take up to 6 weeks to dissolve) because they had a problem with a vessell bleeding. As she's showing a reaction to the lid stitches, perhaps a reaction inside may have slowed healing down too?

It's the lids I'm mostly worried about. As it's all very uncertain now whether they will close or not (right now they're closed again) the last thing I think she needs is the others egging her into a brawl or accidentally knocking them open when by herself they may have stayed closed.

I'll give her another couple of days of 'alone time' just in case, and monitor how they are healing. I think/hope we might be alright, but I'm not going to jinx myself by saying for definate.

The last thing she needs is another op right now. She's a very delicate little thing and will get her invisable knickers in a right twist if she's subjected to any more prodding a poking lol.


----------

